# Einzelnen Unit-Test mit Maven ausführen



## deamon (21. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich will einen einzelnen JUnit-Test mit Maven ausführen. Angeblich soll das so gehen JUnit Testing Under Maven2  Full Life = Work + Life;:


```
mvn -Dtest=MeinTest test
```

Die Option -Dtest bewirkt jedoch überhaupt nichts.

Dass der Test in Scala geschrieben ist, sollte doch egal sein, oder?


----------



## deamon (21. Jul 2009)

Obwohl ich nur eine Datei testen will, scheint im Hintergrund (wie es für Maven typisch zu sein scheint) doch wieder mehr. Das Problem war ein Fehler in einer Klasse, die mit dem Test eigentlich nichts zu tun hatte. Nachdem ich den Fehler dort beseitigt habe, funktioniert es.


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2009)

Bei mir hatte das immer funktioniert... nutze Maven aber mit Java.


----------



## byte (21. Jul 2009)

Starte einzelne Tests gar nicht mit Maven sondern mit der IDE (in meinem Fall mit dem TestNG Plugin für Eclipse). Finde ich komfortabler, weil ich dann direkt aus der grafischen Übersicht einzelne Tests starten oder debuggen kann und auch die Code Coverage sehen kann.

Das maven Test Goal benutze ich nur, um vor einem Build nochmal die Tests automatisiert durchlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2009)

Sehe ich auch so byto 

deamon, welche Version des Surefireplugins nutzt du?


----------

